# 2021.06.12 & 13 - Trovoada na Serra do Muradal (Oleiros)



## windchill (14 Jun 2021 às 19:13)

As minhas fabulosas aventuras elétricas em plena Beira Baixa, na Serra do Muradal... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5BQuh]
	

2021.06.12 - 192256 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5xsRi]
	

2021.06.12 - 192830 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5Ak6J]
	

2021.06.12 - 202412 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5xsP9]
	

2021.06.12 - 212544 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5Ak4e]
	

2021.06.12 - 233949 (NIKON D850) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (14 Jun 2021 às 19:14)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5Ak3T]
	

2021.06.12 - 234621 (NIKON D850) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5xsMa]
	

2021.06.12 - 235038 (NIKON D850) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5BQoq]
	

2021.06.12 - 235259 (NIKON D850) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5sLdw]
	

2021.06.13 - 000346 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2m5Ak13]
	

2021.06.13 - 000624 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (14 Jun 2021 às 23:21)

fotos épicas! O cenário com as eólicas é fantástico!


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Jun 2021 às 10:53)

Simplesmente fabuloso, um sonho mesmo.

embora tenha algum receio, como por vezes ando, de andar nos topos das serras, com trovoadas por perto.


----------



## Cinza (15 Jun 2021 às 15:13)

Muitos parabéns, estão extraordinárias.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jun 2021 às 15:29)

Uau! Essa foto do raio ascendente está mesmo qualquer coisa. Muito bom!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jun 2021 às 21:07)

windchill disse:


> As minhas fabulosas aventuras elétricas em plena Beira Baixa, na Serra do Muradal...
> 
> 
> 
> 2021.06.12 - 212544 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


Bela "árvore"... 
Belíssimos registos, como sempre Nuno!  
As eólicas ficam mesmo muito bem nas fotografias, dão-lhes um ar místico, quase fantasmagórico por vezes


----------



## windchill (16 Jun 2021 às 13:11)

Obrigado amigos, pelas vossas palavras


----------



## windchill (24 Jun 2021 às 20:45)

A trovoada no Muradal, agora também em vídeo...


----------

